# Replace pool light



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I SERIOUSLY doubt he wanted almost $50 for that lamp. If he actually was dumb enough to write that he is offsetting the cost of his labor to make it look like his service call is cheaper than it really is.

How much do you think it should cost to have someone come to your house to do work????? Even 5 minutes work.
Do you realize what it costs to run s business? ESPECIALLY a business that makes house calls.

Have you bought gas lately?????????

I charge $95 just to walk in the door.
And if you think that whole $95 goes in my pocket you have a few things to learn about running a legitimate business.


----------



## DONRILEY (Jun 17, 2008)

*Dont get sensitive*

I am not saying that I was ripped off. I know these guys have to make a buck. I am just saying that by ordering on line and replacing bulb myself I saved about $85. 
That pays for my gas to drive me to the beer distributor and also for about 3 cases of beer !!!!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Sorry, it sure seems like you were complaining about the bill.

I certainly understand about saving money and doing things yourself, but I understand even better what it takes to make a living doing this stuff, and it ain't easy.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm surprised the pool guys didn't show you this when the pool was installed. 

I agree, it's not that hard.


----------



## armendariz (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually, Don, you did the right thing. If you are handy and can read and understand information on forums like this one, you can get good advice and ideas about how to proceed. Save that $95 for a real problem --- and there are lots of those around a home.


----------

